
Show HN: Make your UIScrollView auto-scroll when user is looking, with ARKit - nsoojin
https://github.com/nsoojin/baraba
======
nsoojin
see in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hiojxdy_QtM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hiojxdy_QtM)

